# World leaders duped into investing billions over manipulated global warming data



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Who would have ever thought that this was possible? :violent: Lying scumbags lefty commies. This truth like all others will get buried.



> - The Mail on Sunday can reveal a landmark paper exaggerated global warming
> It was rushed through and timed to influence the Paris agreement on climate change
> 
> - America's National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration broke its own rules
> ...


World leaders duped by manipulated global warming data | Daily Mail Online


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

For 556 million in tax payer dollars all I got was this lousy sweatshirt.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

So I did not pick my last tomato while the plants were still blooming in late November and I do not now have spring flowers poking up the firs week of Feb in Mid Missouri. I think I will believe my eyes and the data from around the world published in scientific journals. We know that we have had climate change in the past . No reason for it not to continue . The issue is how fast and if what people are doing burning fossil fuel causing it to rapidly change. 

Compared to the long history of our planet we have little to no data, our observations are not even a blink compared to the time our planet has been. A blink but what we see in the blink is alarming it appears we have caused a speed up of change that may be detrimental to us. 

For me I see coal and oil business interest telling me not to worry while the scientist from around the world urge a turn to renewable energy and as fast as we can . Long term using energy from the sun as close as we can is better for our world. Wind, solar rather than oil and coal that took millions of years for the planet and sun make. 

As a Prepper solar , wind, hydro that I have on my place that I can control is the way for me to make electricity .


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> A blink but what we see in the blink is alarming it appears we have caused a speed up of change that may be detrimental to us.


Even though time and time again, it is proven the data used was either incorrect or manipulated?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I do not think climate change is a myth - it does happen, there are etchwork going back quite a while from early civ telling stories of jacked up weather happening out of season.

The Earth has tons of natural cycles that it goes through, reason we see snow storms in september in NYC or 70 degree days during January in Cleveland

What is really going on is that industry leaders, politicians, lobbyists and think tanks knows its an emotional issue - another distraction for the peons.

Both sides push fake metrics, both sides get grants and money, showoff so-called experts to discredit actual researchers and cause problems like this.

Do I think all the ice caps are going to melt and kill us? No - not to that extreme, the North Pole and Greenland ice fields are growing but giant chunks of shelf are falling off antartica too.

If nothing else it should be an impetus to look into more energy we can harness - I particularly support Nuclear Power and Hydroelec...solar and wind has come a long way but its an expensive start up...there are good initiatives with the DOE, such as SmartGrid

Dont go about it so emotionally is the only advice I can offer. Everyone is a liar to their own opposition

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Weather History for Denton, TX [Texas] for January

Looking back at the weather records here.....it would appear that 1969 we had a high of 90 as compared to just 77 this year. The average temp in 1969 was 61.0 degrees as opposed to just 59.4 degrees. Now based on that...do explain how we have "Man Made Gobal Warming" when back then we had way less vehicles on the road and the Big Three hadnt even dreamed of SUV's back then? I would welcome an explaination that can be based on facts vs theroy....


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

BTW...when my 92 Camaro RS blows the anemic 170hp L03 305 or the wimpy 700R4 trans takes a crap....its getting a 502 cubic inch Chevy Big Block rated at 600 hp on 93 octane and a 6 speed manual transmission, now that its considered a antique and no longer has to be smogged, just pass a safety check.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> BTW...when my 92 Camaro RS blows the anemic 170hp L03 305 or the wimpy 700R4 trans takes a crap....its getting a 502 cubic inch Chevy Big Block rated at 600 hp on 93 octane and a 6 speed manual transmission, now that its considered a antique and no longer has to be smogged, just pass a safety check.


Watchout! Al Gore in his carbon belching G-4 jet will fly into your local airport and track you down!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Weather History for Denton, TX [Texas] for January
> 
> Looking back at the weather records here.....it would appear that 1969 we had a high of 90 as compared to just 77 this year. The average temp in 1969 was 61.0 degrees as opposed to just 59.4 degrees. Now based on that...do explain how we have "Man Made Gobal Warming" when back then we had way less vehicles on the road and the Big Three hadnt even dreamed of SUV's back then? I would welcome an explaination that can be based on facts vs theroy....


The explanation for these observations is simple. You said it yourself. These are weather records, not climate records. Two different things.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> Watchout! Al Gore in his carbon belching G-4 jet will fly into your local airport and track you down!
> 
> View attachment 38481


Hope he goes real fast because when I am finished with this car, the FAA is going to make me mount a red beakon on the top of it and file a Flight Plan before I leave the drive way LOL. I am going to have some custom badge emblems made for the front fenders that say "R/T"...Rapid Transit!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, the climate changes.
It always has, it always will.
When Mount Saint Helens blew, how much did that affect the climate? How many millions of SUV worth of damage did that cause?
The biggest driver of climate change is natural events, not man. Solar activity in particular.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Im all for being a good steward of the environment, but when I can make a 1970 455 SD burn cleaner than a 1992 IROC Z and make 200 horse power more than a 455 SD originally made Im not drinking the Koolaid, sorry....there has to be a happy medium there somewhere.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When the last ice age ended, was it because Neanderthals built refineries and coal fired factories?
We're they driving gas guzzling vehicles?


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

I was just chatting with a friend who has a sister who is a marine biologist in Antarctica. She got mad at him for buying an electric car because the manufacturing and disposal of the batteries is worse for the environment than carbon emissions.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Economic Survivalist said:


> I was just chatting with a friend who has a sister who is a marine biologist in Antarctica. She got mad at him for buying an electric car because the manufacturing and disposal of the batteries is worse for the environment than carbon emissions.


But like a true Liberal, he "FELT" like he was being green...so that end justifies the means.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My tomato plant outside that sprouted from seeds from a tomato partially eaten by a 
woodpecker now has dozens of blossoms and 4 baby size tomatoes. Too bad I don't 
know which variety. Do you thin k it is Global Warming down here in Southern Arizona
or just an early spring?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

paraquack said:


> My tomato plant outside that sprouted from seeds from a tomato partially eaten by a
> woodpecker now has dozens of blossoms and 4 baby size tomatoes. Too bad I don't
> know which variety. Do you thin k it is Global Warming down here in Southern Arizona
> or just an early spring?


Its so pleasant here in Texas this winter, I have been tempted to put out garden plants already, except....I know Ol Man Winter still has a couple of curve balls to throw at us yet. I cant remember the last time we had a winter this mild!!!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

We waste so much money on bad science like seeing how fast a shrimp can run on a treadmill or measuring the flow rate of ketchup. I really don't have a problem investing money in studying climate change just because of the impact it could have. I do have a problem with using science to further political agenda's. 

If we really wanted to reduce the amount of carbon and mercury released into the atmosphere as a global community we would force China to implement the changes that the United States and Europe did in the 90's and 00's. Oh, but wait that would cost the businesses that uprooted and moved their factories over there to lose their profit margin, heaven help them if worker rights get through.


Oh ya, I also want science to finally give us flying cars, the transporter, and warp drive


----------

